
Spinning into oblivion--the death of the music business - mattculbreth
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/04/spinning_into_o.html
======
mukund
A very well written one and he is right in a way in pointng out things that
big guns do and stem out enthusiastic entrepreneurs...but they cannot be
stopped as they keep adapting..

